# 12 year old with stomaach issues



## MichelleCampbell (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all I am new to this message board thing but here it goes. Ihave a 12 yr old who has been having diarrhea on and off for a few months. She just finished up with a perscription from the vet and spent the last week at my in laws while we were on vacation. She did great while we were gone but now that she is home she is back to having runny poop again. We are feeding her the exact same thing my in laws fed her. They even started giving her yogurt which we have been doing too. We have changed her food from purina one sensetive stomach to blue for older dogs. Any suggestions? I really appriciate any help or thought
:help:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

You may want to try a probiotic such as proviable-DC, especially if she has been on antibiotics. 

Amazon.com: Proviable DC - For Dogs and Cats - 80 Count: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

go to a boiled chicken and rice with pumpkin diet until the diarrhea clears. then slowly switch to a higher quality food, add a pro-biotic, have her stool checked for giardia or other parasites. 12 is a good old age for a sheppie. what's her name? what scrip was she just on and what was that for? welcome to the board, are you down south where all the heat is...could that, plus the fact that you were gone, be a factor?


----------



## MichelleCampbell (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! We have tried the chicken rice and pumpkin and that did seeem to work but the vet actually told us not to give that to her. We are going to look for the pro biotics and see if that will help. The only other factor that is different from the in laws is our 15 month old son. Kash does ok with him but since she was the baby for all that time she really does not eant mich to do with him. It is possible this could just be stress related too. Just another thought


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

MichelleCampbell said:


> We are going to look for the pro biotics and see if that will help.


Our 7 yrs old GSD/Husky mix has intestinal issues and I just started him on the probiotics. He is doing so much better now. I hope it will help your baby as well. Keep us posted please.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

most generally speaking, sorry to say, vets have very little nutritional knowledge and almost no nutritional education. and the prescription food they sell is simply awful. unless it's a very unusual holistic or functional medicine vet. they are few and far between but their numbers are growing thank goodness. since nutrition is just about everything that's important after genetics.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Have you had her tested for giardia, SIBO, etc?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think the key things are "she did great while we were gone" and "we have a new baby." It does sound like your dog is stressed from the new baby and stress can definitely cause diarrhea. Has her routine changed with the new baby?

Any chance she can move in with your parents if she's happy there?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy is 11 and we had an episode of diaherra but her's was bloddy. We took her to vet he tested for pancreatitis ,she had it. She gets the boiled chicken and rice w/ yogurt in am and 1 cup of kibble at night. Her stool are back to normal. In retrospect she had issues w/ runny stools for a while. The vet said that this can be a chronic condition and we will need to have more blood work done.What does your vet reccommend instead of chicken and rice?Have they ran blood work for her pancreas ?Sorry I may have missed your saying what the vet recommeded.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

gosh i wish people wouldn't just leave us hangin' about what's happened with their dog.


----------

